# Laptop Drivers?



## Heku

Hello everyone, bought a Packard Bell EasyNote TE69KB laptop bcuz it was cheap (~225€), i rebooted it to Win7 Ultimate 64-bit, but now i'm having problems finding wlan drivers for it on that OS.. i've searched and tried some, but doesn't work on the laptop..
so does anyone know if there are any working win7 64bit drivers for the PB EN TE69KB


----------



## johnb35

Right click on each device needing a driver and click on properties, then click on the details tab and give me the 4 digit vendor and device ID numbers.  They look like this.

ven_xxxx and dev_yyyy  where x and y are 4 alphanumeric digits.


----------



## Heku

SM Bus Controller:
VEN_1022
DEV_780B

Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller:
VEN_1022
DEV_7814

Then under Network adapters i have the normal icon with a little yellow triangle with a "!"..
Qualcomm Atheros AR956x Wireless Network Adapter:
Device Status: Windows cannot verify the digital signature for the drivers required for this device. A recent hardware or software change might have installed a file that is signed incorrectly or damaged, or that it might be malicious software from an unknown source. (Code 52)
VEN_168C
DEV_0036

so i kinda got the wireless driver but it ain't working.. working driver for that would be nice so i could use my laptop properly..


----------



## johnb35

http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=83&system=6

That is your wifi driver.

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx#2

amd chipset and usb driver there.


----------



## Heku

thanks mate!


----------



## Heku

i think i need to update the video card driver bcuz when i try to play some games the OpenGL problem comes up.. is there an other way to fix OpenGL than updating driver?

Video card... VEN_1002 DEV_9838


----------



## johnb35

You are running a laptop with an APU processor meaning the video is on the cpu.  You will need to update the video driver.  Under display adapters, what does it say?

Edit -  go here and choose to automatically detect and install.

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download 

click on download now just underneat of that.


----------



## Heku

it just says: We were unable to find your product or OS , hmm
edit: under Display adapters it says Standard VGA Graphics Adapter


----------



## johnb35

Then you don't have the proper driver installed.  Try this driver.

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/mobile?os=Windows 7 - 64

That should work.

or better yet.

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+7+-+64

see if that works.


----------



## Heku

Thanks very much mate, now it works fine, even Windows Aero theme works and no OpenGL problems!


----------



## johnb35

Welcome, glad everything is working now.


----------



## novren

johnb35 said:


> Then you don't have the proper driver installed.  Try this driver.
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/mobile?os=Windows 7 - 64
> 
> That should work.
> 
> or better yet.
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+7+-+64
> 
> see if that works.



Hey mate, I've just registered here only to thank you  for the help! I was starting to lose my temper already, and you saved me!!! Many thanks! If I ever see you I'll buy you a beer hahaha


----------

